# Anna Maria area restaurants and things to do



## gretel (Jul 9, 2008)

I've been visiting for six years.  We have our favorite restaurants that we visit every year.  I always go to the Beach House, Rod and Reel, Chart House, Rotten Ralphs (although the food last night wasn't the best but service was good), the Anna Maria City Pier (really bad experience this week; I'll never return) and Colombia's.  This trip we also tried Cody's in Bradenton which was fun and decent.

Any other suggestions for new places to try? We are open to all kinds of food and atmospheres.

My nieces tried the Fun and Sun parasailing which they enjoyed.  There is also a new mini golf course that we plan to visit (both on Bridge St.).

The restaurant in Derby Lane greyhound track is closed for the summer.  We were eaten alive by no see ums on the ground level.

We drove down to the Everglades.  Great day trip (long drive!).

We will drive over to Orlando for a day or two.

Any other ideas for things to do in the area beside the obvious (bike ride, beach, boat rental, fishing)?  The kids are 8 and 10 so I'm guessing the Ringling Museum and Selby Gardens may be a bit uninteresting for them.  Is the Sarasota Jungle Garden fun?  

We'll be here for a few more weeks so we like to supplement the beach activities with day trips.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 9, 2008)

Have you been to Mote Marina.  
Have you taken a sightseeing boat or ecological boat trip?
Have you gone to Myaska State ParK (boat rides there too and a treetop walk on a rope bridge)
We enjoyed a trip to Spanish Pointe and the guided tour in the next town south.  
Also we drove along casey Key from one end to the other, it is so narrow and windy that you see water on both sides.  Drove to the north jetty and at times you can see dolphins there.


----------



## gretel (Jul 10, 2008)

We went to the Mote aquarium but haven't tried the boat tour.  I am really susceptible to motion sickness so I'm a little worried about going out on a boat.

We visited Myakka River State park.  I didn't love the airboat ride (expensive, slow and few gators), but enjoyed the canopy walk. Throughout the park this visit we saw deer, pigs, gators, vultures, and a limpkin.

I'll have to look up Spanish Pointe and Casey Key!  I haven't heard of them.  Thanks!

Any suggestions for avoiding no seeum or mosquito bites?  We are getting covered!  I hate to use deet!  Does the skinsosoft stuff work?


----------



## jlwquilter (Jul 10, 2008)

We own at Umbrella Beach and will be going back there this Thanksgiving - what a great place to vacation!!

We enjoyed a trip to (what we call) Shark Tooth Beach. I believe I have the real name listed in my review of Umbrella Beach if you want to go read that. The beach is located just south of Sarasota. You pan for shark teeth and can find lots... so fun and cool! We had so much fun that we chose to spend our free day there as well. There's a "famous" ice cream fountain shop in the small town you drive thru on the way to the beach... it was closed when we were there though (late Sept. - off season). We ate at the Eagle's (or was it Crow?) Nest about 7 minutes from the town.... very upscale and the food was good. We were a mess from the beach but they didn't blink an eye, bless them!

I don't know if you want an amusement park adventure but Busch Garden is about an hour away (slightly less). We did spend a fun day there.... not crowded at all during the summer day we were there. I am thinking that we'll try their waterpark this fall... and that's my other thought for you, expecially with the kids... the waterpark. If you go, please let me know how it was!

You didn't mention Kilwin's for ice cream! We got dessert there almost every night.

We did the Mote kayak trip. A large boat takes you out to the launching point. Then you get into kayaks and paddle thru a trail with a nature guide. It was ok for us (we kayak, live in FL etc. so nothing new for us) but may be more fun for others - a very easy trip and motion sickness (I have that too) may not bother you - it didn't me. The pier restaurant across the road was a good place for lunch - their wings were surprisingly good (I am not a seafood eater). Oh! We had 2 dolphins swim along our boat on the trip back to Mote. Very cool!

My DH, DD (8), and Dad went on a half day fishing boat (party boat so not too expensive...charters are way out of our budget) out of St. Petersburgh. It took them an hour to drive there and they had a blast. I slept in and lazed around that day. Local party boats (there aren't many though) may be operating now - again, we were there off season so many places shut down.

Have you been to Peaches yet for breakfast or lunch? It's in the plaza directly behind Umbrella Beach. I know several TUGGERs that swear by Shells, although we didn't go there. And there's a hamburger shack (and I do mean shack!) aross the side road next to Umbrella... they really do have wonderful burgers!!

Well, I guess that's enough for now! If you want any more specifics, just post or PM me... I think I still have my Word document with all my notes from my research prior to our trip  - I could email it to you.

Have fun!


----------



## gretel (Jul 11, 2008)

Is your Shark Tooth Beach Caspersen Beach in Venice? We took a ride and found about 30 teeth there this visit.  The beach itself isn't as nice as the Anna Maria beaches (very little sand left and lots of seaweed).  Is there a beach closer that also has shark teeth?  

I didn't know about Kilwin's. I'll have to try it out!

We went to the bait shop for hamburgers by Mote.  Great burgers (although I don't remember the prices being that high... $30+ for four burgers and drinks).

For breakfast we tried the Cafe at the Beach at Manatee Beach for the all-u-can-eat pancakes and sausage.  The pancakes were really good and the cooks were funny (making me Mickey Mouse pancakes!). I have yet to try Peach's!  We drove over Cortez for dinner at Bonefish.  The food and service were spectacular. I'll definitely return.

Today we may take a trip over toward Orlando for the day.  We love the Colombia's in Celebration (it is a lot better than the one in St. Armands). There is also an airboat ride over that way that we'll check out. It's been really warm so moving fast on the water is a must! I can handle anything foir 30 minutes. :whoopie:


----------



## renee (Jul 11, 2008)

Have you tried MOSI (Museum of Science and Industry) in Tampa?  I'm a local and my girls ages 7 and 10, love the place.  They have a new area called "Kids in Charge".  Many hands on activities for them to try out, including a bed of nails.
Also, since you like the Columbia, you should try the one at the St. Pete Pier or the original in Ybor city.
Also Fort Desoto park in St. Pete, is very nice and there is a very short boat ride that takes you over to Egmont Key where you can shell and explore.  The old fort at the park is pretty interesting too and great views from up on top.
Back out on the island, the Gulf Drive Cafe is great for breakfast, especially if you get to sit outside.  Also, I like to go to the Sandbar.  I don't care too much for the food, but sitting out there on their deck with your feet in the sand listening to music at sunset with one of their pina coladas, is heaven.
I know you said that you like to go to Rotton Ralphs, have you tried the new location on the pier at the end of Bridge Street?


----------



## jlwquilter (Jul 11, 2008)

gretel said:


> Is your Shark Tooth Beach Caspersen Beach in Venice? We took a ride and found about 30 teeth there this visit.  The beach itself isn't as nice as the Anna Maria beaches (very little sand left and lots of seaweed).  Is there a beach closer that also has shark teeth?
> 
> I didn't know about Kilwin's. I'll have to try it out!
> 
> ...



Yes! Caspersen Beach, that was the name. Yeah, the beach itself is kinda yucky but the teeth were very cool. My dad found a HUGE one! That beach gets the most teeth although other beaches may get a few.

Kilwin's in great for ice cream - and their chocolates are yummy too. They usually have free samples of whatever they are making on site too. If you are at the entrance to St. Armands, with Columbia's at the 3 o'clock position, then Kilwin's is across the circle, up a few store on a spoke road, at about 11 o'clock. If you have any cigar smokers, there's a great little shop 2 doors off the circle at about the 8 or 9 o'clock position. My DH and dad had a great time in there - and the prices were VERY reasonable.

I am trying to remember if we went to Bonefish... I know it was on my recommended list. If we didn't, then we will this fall!

The MOSI sounds like fun! My DD loves stuff like that and I am looking for new things for this next trip. Thanks Renee for the suggestion!

Does anyone have experience with the waterpark?? I'd really like to go there if it's any good.


----------



## renee (Jul 11, 2008)

The park is Adventure Island and is right down the street from Busch Gardens and actually about 1 mile from MOSI.
My girls and I love the park.  It can get really crowded in the summer and on weekends.  In the fall, it should be less so.
They have lots of different kinds of waterslides and a nice size wave pool.  They now have added cabanas that you can rent for the day, but get there early for those because I believe there are only 4 of them.
Small coolers are allowed in the park.  If you have a larger one, there are picnic tables outside that you can use and keep the cooler in your vehicle.  There are also places inside to get food and drink.  check their website for size requirements on cooler because I did see others turned away.
Since you said you are interested in the Museum thing, there is another hands on children's museum in Sarasota called GWIZ.  I have never been there yet, but everyone says it is great for the kids.
Hope you have fun,
Renee


----------



## gretel (Jul 12, 2008)

I grabbed a menu from the new Rotten Ralph's on Bridge Street.  Same menu as the other.  The food at the old location wasn't so great the other night (all 7 of us felt the same way).  Maybe I'll have to try the new place.

There is a new 18 hole mini-golf course on Bridge St. too.  They just finished it.  Small and flat with fans and shade.  Great for small kids!

We drove over to Homosassa yesterday (little over two hours).  We had crab at the Crab House and watched monkeys playing on monkey island.  How strange! We also did an airboat ride that was a little too hot and not really very interesting. We didn't see any animals. I think a fishing or scalloping trip would be more fun.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jul 12, 2008)

We ate at the old Rotten Ralphs - had a devil of a time finding it at the end of that dark road! The food and service was great so we went back a second time and the food was still good but the service was TERRIBLE. Really, really bad. So I guess they still need to get a handle on their servers  

I am glad to hear the waterpark is fun! And I am going to check out both of the hands on places. Last year I got the combo ticket for Busch Gardens and SeaWorld and that worked out great. I don't think the waterpark was offered as an alternative to Busch Gardens but I am going to check that out again as things do change year to year. We live 3 hours from Disney et al so a combo ticket that represents a good savings is useful to us.

Airboat rides I think tend to be overrated. It's very hard to see wildlife with all the noise and speed used to operate them in the usual commercial setting. My dad and DH went on one out here were we live and as the guy was a naturalist and it was his own gig, he really was able to use the airboat as a tool to show them things rather than as more or less a tourist thrill ride that happens to be thru a nature setting.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 12, 2008)

Just got back from Long Boat Key at Little Gull. Give Old Salty Dog a shot and for Breakfast or lunch try Blue Dolphin at Center Shops on LBK. For Amish Food try Troyers on Bahia Vista in Sarasota.


----------



## Wonka (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm surprised you haven't found  the Sandbar restaurant on the Anna Marie Beach.  It's a little pricey for better than average food, but a nice setting.  Beachside restaurants are getting harder & harder to find here.
.
If you haven't been to Siesta Beach, make the trip.  The white sand is better than any I've ever seen.  It is much more crowded.

I'd also suggest a dinner cruise from the Marina Jack restaurant.  It's about $50 person, but the food is actually very good.  It's a nice, relaxing way to see the Bay.  It's a large boat...you won't get seasick.  They don't go out on the Gulf just to the Lido Key inlet and they turn around.

Tampa has a similar dinner boat.  We were on it for July 4th, 2007.  It doesn't go far, and the scenery isn't as nice, but the food is very good.

You can also rent boats for a 1/2 day or full day trip down the intercoastal.  They have a large variety including deckboats.  It would be a very enjoyable trip.  You won't get seasick.  The IC has beautiful, breathtaking homes you can see from the water.  The cost will probably be about $275-$300 for 1/2 day, plus gas.

Nokomis beach has more sharks teeth that the other beaches around here.  My sons used to gather bags & bags on our visits.  If you go that way, stop at the Phillipi Oyster Bar.  It's kind of fun.  And, there is a very good restaurant in Venice called the Crows Nest.  We've only been there once.  I had shrimp scampi.  It was the best I've ever had.  The lines will be long.  Venice also has a small theater.

If you like Improv, Sarasota has a good Improv on Saturday nights for $10 ticket.  They're very good and extremely funny.  Next door, at the Florida Studio Theater they have plays that are also quite good and inexpensive.

You should also visit the Ringling Museum.  They have numerous displays of Art.  It's not just circus-related.  Although I think they have a presentation on the circus we haven't attended.

We live about 1/2 from Anna Maria, let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 12, 2008)

In Venice on Main Street there is a wonderful old fashioned soda jerk bar right out of the 1950's called The Soda Fountain. It serves fizzies and burgers. It was great!

http://www.southernliving.com/southern/travel/weekends/article/0,28012,1645961,00.html


Here is a nice link to the area. We stayed at Umbrella Beach Club. Loved the area. 

Rod N Reel on a pier is nothing fancy in Anna Maria but you can fish off the pier and have a great snapper sandwich/fries for $6 and a great view of the bay bridge.

Behind UBC there is a plaza with Peaches restaurant. Incredible breakfast selection.  There is a Shells in the same plaza as well as a grocer and Walgreens or CVS and a bank

Peach's Restaurant
3240 East Bay Dr. Holmes Beach, Florida 34217
941-779-0738  

Shells Restaurant Shells Shells Seafood Restaurant
3200 East Bay Drive  Holmes Beach, FL 34217   Phone 778-5997
SL,D Voted the #1 SunCoast Seafood   Restaurant 10 years in a row



 We ate Stone Crabs here and watched the dolphins. 

MOORE's STONE CRAB RESTAURANT & MARINA
800 Broadway Longboat Key 383-1748


This is a very helpful link:

http://www.2fla.com/island_restaurant_guide.htm


In Sarasota we ate at Woodys BBQ in the same plaza as an Amish Restauarant. Ate at Columbia on St Armands Circle.


----------



## gretel (Jul 13, 2008)

We've eaten at Sandbar but, as you mention, the food wasn't so great.  I think the Beach House has better food (their lobster tail is excellent) and just as nice a view. We won the sunset contest last week!

As for airboat rides, we enjoyed Wootens in the Everglades.  We booked a private ride on a smaller airboat and Captain Mike was really informative.  We even tasted some Glasswort stems!  We also got to zip around on the airboat.  We've also enjoyed airboat rides at Lone Cabbage Fish Camp in Cocoa in years past.  There are so many alligators throughout the St. John!  It is a fun way for us to be on the water and I don't get seasick!

Food:  I will definitely try the suggestions. Thanks!  I may even bite the bullet and try the dinner cruise.  

We tried Miller's in Bradenton for Amish and didn't love it.  I'll have to give Yoder's a shot.  We've enjoyed Amish cooking in PA.  
We went to the Phillipi Oyster Bar for dinner last week.  I've enjoyed fried fish there before but this time it was nothing special.  I felt ripped off by their steamed clams (a dozen really tiny clams for $10). I like the casual atmosphere and picnic tables but their prices are getting a bit high for what you get.

Last night we went to the movies in Sarasota (Regal Hollywood 20) and ate dinner at Mediterraneo across the street.  It was excellent Italian food.  They also serve authentic brick oven pizzas.  

It's been raining the past two days.  The street outside Umbrella looks like a lake!


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 13, 2008)

Years ago the SandBar Restaurant was really nice but not fancy. Hamburgers, shrimp, and fish. Typical Beach Grill. Anymore I don't like it. Too expensive! Food not great but the view is very nice. 
We like piers, docks, and outdoor terraces when we make trips to the Gulf or Atlantic. We never miss Old Salty Dog or Cha Cha Coconuts (may have just changed their name, didn't look, same food and atmosphere) We like Floribean and Old Florida Beach food. Plus our friends at the Thai Lotus on Cortez Rd. We always do at least one Amish night while over there. Don't like fancy or pretentious. Over 30 years down there has made us feel at home.


----------



## gretel (Jul 16, 2008)

*Updates*

We tried the Crow's Nest in Venice.  Excellent food and service.  The view was also wonderful.  Thanks for the recommendation!

We went to the beach by Sharky's for teeth and only found about 4.  Next time we will venture to Nokomis.  Someone informed us that Caspersen beach was a bisexual beach.  I never noticed anything out of the ordinary (but I'm also not particular about the sexual preference of people on the beach with me). More teeth there nevertheless.

We went up to the Hard Rock and stayed overnight at the hotel in Tampa.  The rooms were nice, food service decent, and the casino somewhat generous.  The clientèle at night was a bit undesirable but the casino was large enough to move to another area.  Too bad they don't have table games yet. 

It has been raining all week.  We are dying to get on the beach!


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 16, 2008)

Minnie's Beach Cafe on Anna Maria Island has an excellent breakfast.  
Also, the Turtle Beach Club on Siesta Key (far southern end) has a wonderful lunch special.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jul 16, 2008)

gretel said:


> Someone informed us that Caspersen beach was a bisexual beach.  I never noticed anything out of the ordinary (but I'm also not particular about the sexual preference of people on the beach with me). More teeth there nevertheless.



When we were there twice, again off season, there was only a few people and nothing out of the "ordinary" at all. It's such a small, not very nice beach as beaches go, I wouldn't think anyone not really interested in the shark teeth would choose to hang out there. Maybe someone confused it with another beach?

Glad you like the Crow's Nest!

I live over on the other side of FL, a bit farther south, and we are definitely into the every day rain thing. And at times it's really come down! I do hope you get some clear days!


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 16, 2008)

Another vote for Minnies.


----------



## gretel (Jul 17, 2008)

I've never tried Minnie's.  I'll have to look into it.  We don't go out for breakfast much but it's nice to splurge once in a while.  Maybe we'll stop there for lunch.

Tried the Chinese food from China 1 (by Peaches).  Pretty generous portions and decent food for Chinese takeout.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 18, 2008)

Also try the Cafe next to the Gym over where the Chamber of Comm is. Other side of the street from Minnies. And of course Duffy's.


----------



## gretel (Jul 20, 2008)

*More restaurants*

We finally tried Peach's for breakfast for the first time. Wow!  It was excellent.  I'm glad I order a 2/3 order of the banana walnut pancakes on the server's suggestion. They were the size of dinner plates!  They serve the entire menu all day so my breakfast-hating kid got to eat chicken tenders (large portion) for breakfast!

We also tried the Anna Maria Oyster Bar for dinner.  Add this to my list of new favorite restaurants!  The specialty drinks are large, delicious and incredibly priced ($2.50-$3.00).  They serve early bird specials and 2for1 dinners.  The portions are really large too. The fish was fresh and delicious.  The server was helpful to suggest items and the manager came over twice to ensure we enjoyed everything.  My kids even got balloons! Add the airy atmosphere and it is a great place for lunch or early dinner!

So far, the only disappointment in eating this trip has been the Anna Maria City Pier.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 21, 2008)

I knew you would like Peaches. The owners are from the NE went down and loved the area. So much on the menu for a decent price and very clean.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 21, 2008)

We ate at the first Peach's in N. Conway N.H. We took a picture of it to the one on Anna Maria. Also one on Cortez Road.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 21, 2008)

Check out the Blue Dolphin next to Little Gull in Centre Shops. Big Portions, so you may be able to take some back to your Unit.


----------



## gretel (Jul 21, 2008)

We tried the delivery place on Longboat, A Movable Feast.  The salad, vegetable lasagna and grilled chicken weren't the best.  I wouldn't order them again.  However, the calzone, New Zealand mussels and pizza were excellent as was the lobster bisque soup.  They took the oprder by phone, paid with a credit card and delivered promptly in heavy duty containers.

While on Anna Maria, we ordered delivery from Oma's.  They have great clam and mussel sauce and a real cheesy calzone!  We didn't love the antipasto and the pizza was average.

One of the best things about coming to this area is the laid-back, do-nothing kind of attitude!


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 21, 2008)

"One of the best things about coming to this area is the laid-back, do-nothing kind of attitude!"


Why we like it too.


----------

